# My First Favourite Album



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

He had an up and down career and an up and down life, couldn't sing but I liked his music very much, likely because he sang with his whole soul when he was sober.

What was your first favourite?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That was a great ensemble, and a great album. That one, and Derek and the Dominos, pretty well summarized the best of rock during the early 70's. I was in a band at that time, and we had a decent singer who had a nice throaty voice like Cocker. We also had a couple of lady backup singers, so we did a couple of numbers from that album. Always enjoyable to play.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

The first Steppenwolf album.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluebayou said:


> The first Steppenwolf album.










I still have it....well played.Deep purple
Also Deep Purple. Actually a lot of rock albums from the 60's but not the Beatles, the Stones or Elvis.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I bought Beatlemania in November 1963 at some at some predecessor to Zellers at the Oshawa Shopping Centre.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My first favorite was Hotel California. Damn near wore out that cassette.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In my case, I think it was Beatles' _Revolver_. I could listen to _Tomorrow Never Knows_ on a continuous tape loop forever.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

I have only one album that is my favourite. I don't like listening to albums for the simple reason I don't like hearing the same band playing consecutively. More of a mixtape maniac myself.

Anyways how I got this album was interesting. I bought a synthpop album expecting that was all that. But then tucked inside that case was another album And it was music that I was looking for for more than a decade. Just experimental minimalist synth music.

Anthony Rother - Geomatrix


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

toss up between April Wine Live and Rush 2112


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

What do you guys call your first? 

When I was a child I used to record from the radio stuff like MC Hammer and Europe but the first full album I loved from the first song to the last was Blood Sugar Sex Magik by Red Hot Chili Peppers.
There's also Presto and Hemispheres by Rush and some stuff by Jamiroquai...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Probably Joe's Garage by Frank Zappa. Animals and The Wall by PF would be up there as well.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

My first favorite album was Magical Mystery Tour, it wasn't the first one I bought--but was in the first 5 I bought (I bought at least Nazareth's Greatest Hits & Alice Cooper's Greatest Hits, before Magical Mystery Tour--unless my memory is playing tricks on me.)


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2016)

Nugent - Double Live Gonzo
After seeing Sweaty Teddy on the Midnight Special.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> He had an up and down career and an up and down life, couldn't sing but I liked his music very much, likely because he sang with his whole soul when he was sober.
> 
> What was your first favourite?


Couldn't sing? Are you serious?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The first album I can recall BEGGING for was Rush 2112. I eventually got it for Christmas or something.

The first album I recall going out and buying myself was Meatloaf Bat Out Of Hell. I remember going all the way downtown to Sam The Record Man on Yonge to get it with my allowance money I had been saving.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Deep Purple, Made in Japan.

Kills all studio recorded albums. THE quintessential Purple

EDIT; All of _deep purples_ previous studio recordings


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Meatloaf's "Bat Out of Hell" was the first album that I loved. I remember lying in front of my parents enormous console stereo with my head halfway between the speakers and poring over the lyric sheet as the album played. Amazing cover too - I miss album covers and liners...


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

First? Given to me for my birthday.








First real album?









First real influence album.










Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Nugent - Double Live Gonzo
> After seeing Sweaty Teddy on the Midnight Special.


That album got spun a lot as well.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Twist and Shout. Those guys captured mid-air jumping over the rubble set the rest of my life in motion.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Okay first album given to me? None. arents bought a couple cds but they did not like buying albums. As my dad said, "why buy an album when you only like one or two songs on them?"

First album I bought: Techmaster PEB - Bass Computer. I was disappointed. The next few purchases were compilation boxsets. "This Is Hard House", "This Is Trance" "This Is Techno". I enjoyed those more.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Around 1972 I started getting into rock music and the first favourite was Get Yer Ya-Yas Out by The Rolling Stones. I likely played it every day for 5 years of high school. Soon had Beggar's Banquet, Let It Bleed, and Exile On Main Street.

Stand Up, Thick As A Brick, and Aqualung by Jethro Tull.

Led Zeppelin 1, 2, & 3.

Pink Floyd, Deep Purple, Mainline, Crowbar, E.L.P., Alice Cooper, The Beatles, Mountain, etc

But it was Ya-Yas that made my youth.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Every day after school throughout grade 8 and it remains one of my favorites.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2016)

Mooh said:


> Stand Up, *Thick As A Brick*, and Aqualung


I periodically pull out TAAB, drop the needle (nothing like the sound 
of pop/hiss of analog) and read the newspaper while I listen to it.
Songs from the Wood is another favourite of mine.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Couldn't sing? Are you serious?


Yes, I am. There are a number of songs he recorded where he couldn't reach the notes and/or carry them. We obviously have differing views on what makes a good singer and what doesn't.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

LanceT said:


> Every day after school throughout grade 8 and it remains one of my favorites.


What is it?


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> What is it?


Sorry - Led Zeppelin, Presence.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Good call, @LanceT Loved that album. Loved all of Zep.

My first non-KTel album was Sargeant Peppers. Loved the Beatles, remember listening to it on my parents stereo and they were tolerant of the Beatles as well. Then I got my own 8track player and this










and my life changed forever. In a good way. I still love Snowblind - probably my favorite BS track ever. Then came Demons and Wizards and Machine Head and so much more great stuff. My parents were not so tolerant - so I knew I was on to something.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

amagras said:


> What do you guys call your first?
> 
> When I was a child I used to record from the radio stuff like MC Hammer and Europe but the first full album I loved from the first song to the last was Blood Sugar Sex Magik by Red Hot Chili Peppers.
> There's also Presto and Hemispheres by Rush and some stuff by Jamiroquai...


An album that you can go back to time and again over the years and still love it as much as the first time you heard it.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

well, after I got over my infatuation with Paul Revere & the Raiders...........it was Black Sabbath Paranoid, Deep Purple Machine Head, Simon & Garfunkel Bridge over troubled waters, and CSNY 4-Way Street.
Those were the first 4 albums I played to death.

As you can see, I was a very confused child


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Still keep going I can get the riff to Siberian Khatru down.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Still keep working on Siberian Khatru as well as And You and I. Side One just made my jaw drop when I first heard it.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

bluebayou said:


> An album that you can go back to time and again over the years and still love it as much as the first time you heard it.


That's not the definition I used. For me, it was the first album that really captured my imagination. Now, that album still brings back a lot of fond memories, but I've grown up a bit since grade 7.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Although not the first record I bought vs. taping songs off of the radio (IIRC a K-Tel compilation takes that honour), the Joshua Tree was my first favourite album & still sounds fresh & exciting to me nearly 30 years later. 

Tommy is a close second with honourable mentions to Led Zep II, Bluesbreakers "Beano", Jeff Healey's debut & "Electric" by The Cult. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Rolling Stones- "Exile On Main Street". Bought this album at Woolco at Argyle Mall in London, Ontario when I was 15 around '77. It was already out for 3-4 years before . Stiil have the vinyl but lost the postcards. Every track is just killer….no filler. The Stones at their finest.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

davetcan said:


>



Great album."Tomorrow Never Knows" is just a amazing track. Not to derail the thread but look up the way Gov't Mule plays it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mario said:


> Great album."Tomorrow Never Knows" is just a amazing track. Not to derail the thread but look up the way Gov't Mule plays it.


I also like this version. Starts at 1:03.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I also like this version. Starts at 1:03.



I had no idea Los Lobos would cover that. Bonus points that there is PRS content. Great post.


----------

